# AISC 341



## CRNewsom (Dec 15, 2011)

I read an article published in STRUCTURE Magazine (September 2011) titled "Passing the New Structural Exam" that had exam prepatory advice. One of the tidbits of wisdom was "Be familiar with high seismic design requirements for all four building materials as defined in AISC 341, ACI 318 Chapter 21, ACI 530 Chapter 3, and AF&amp;PA _Special Design Provisions for Wind and Seismic._"

NCEES does not make mention of AISC 341 in the standards list. The author of the article seemed to think that it was important enough to mention and recommend significant study time in that area, but will solutions generated from that standard be accepted since it is not on the standards list?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 15, 2011)

It is definitely in there. You may want to double check.


----------



## CRNewsom (Dec 15, 2011)

You are correct, it is included in the Seismic Design Manual. I guess I was just thrown off by the way it was presented. Everything else in the article referenced the top level document (AISC 360 (steel manual), e.g.).


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 15, 2011)

I can confirm that questions (the easy give-me's if you have the right spec) from AISC 341-05 will be on the morning section of the lateral test.


----------

